# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم R3 Tool Pro  R3 Samsung [ Reset Frp ] Update 23/10/18

## mohamed73

R3 Pro Samsung [ Reset Frp ]   Add 23/10/18   New Models Supported :   SM-G950U U1
SM-T837 U1
SM-T837V U1
SM-T835C U1
SM-T835 U1
SM-T580 U1
SM-T580 U2
SM-T580 U3
SM-S337TL U4
SM-S337TL U3
SM-A750FN U1
SM-A750GN U1
SM-T387V U1
SM-T387AA U1
SM-T387T U1
SM-T387P U1
SM-G955F U1
SM-G950F U1
SM-G955F U1
SM-C5018 U1
SM-C5010 U1
SM-T597V U1
SM-T597P U1
SM-T827 U0
SM-T827V U0
SM-T827V U1
SM-G9550 U1
SM-G892U U1   R3 Pro Team الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

